# Windows 8.1 Cannot install software : "This program has compatibility issues"



## Uplink10 (Jan 31, 2015)

When Windows 7 repaired my computer and *after *that it stopped booting I decided I should switch to Windows 8.1 Enterprise because it supports the newest hardware. I tried to install Comodo Internet Security version 5.12.xxx because it is the latest version without those big icons and new themes (it is simple and it does not suck). But the problem is, it looks like Windows 8.1 is not backward compatible and it does not let me install Comodo internet Security.





I tried following:
-http://superuser.com/questions/499609/how-to-bypass-program-compatibility-assistant-in-windows-8
It did not work.

-Tried changing compability settings in Compability tab:




It did not work.

Solution?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> I tried to install Comodo Internet Security version 5.12.xxx because it is the latest version without those big icons and new themes (it is simple and it does not suck).





Uplink10 said:


> Solution?


Install the latest version regardless of weather you like the theming or not. You shouldn't be installing software like this and choosing a version based on what looks better. Considering it's security software, you should always have the latest version installed anyways.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Install the latest version regardless of weather you like the theming or not. You shouldn't be installing software like this and choosing a version based on what looks better. Considering it's security software, you should always have the latest version installed anyways.


I have only firewall enabled, so I do not need new improved real time scanning but sometimes I use it to scan suspicious files. Plus when I last checked latest version of Comodo it has an issue with startup scan, even if you disabled all scheduled scans it would still open a scan window with a scan which aborted automatically right away. This issue was in a lot of their versions at least three I tested in VMs. I haven`t tested the latest one.

And also what if this issue persists in other software?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> I have only firewall enabled, so I do not need new improved real time scanning but sometimes I use it to scan suspicious files. Plus when I last checked latest version of Comodo it has an issue with startup scan, even if you disabled all scheduled scans it would still open a scan window with a scan which aborted automatically right away. This issue was in a lot of their versions at least three I tested in VMs. I haven`t tested the latest one.
> 
> And also what if this issue persists in other software?



How about you try the new version and find out? I'm not going to help if you start playing "what if" games without actually trying it.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Personally I've seen too many issues with Comodo to reccommend it, you are better off using MSE and having another suite to scan with such as Malwarebytes.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> How about you try the new version and find out? I'm not going to help if you start playing "what if" games without actually trying it.







Tried it in VM and it still doesn`t work, that startup scan is really annoying and every time I have to close these two automatically opened windows when I restart PC. And I did not abot that scan.



Caring1 said:


> Personally I've seen too many issues with Comodo to reccommend it, you are better off using MSE and having another suite to scan with such as Malwarebytes.


That is why I use old version.

I think we wandered off topic here, I want to know how can I bypass this compatibility issue for this and every program that supports Windows 7 and do not want Windows to decide which program *may* not work without even trying. Bloody hell I can`t even install this program!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2015)

Since you are running Windows 8.1 now, just use Windows Defender, it should be enabled as default if there is no other anti virus software installed.
I never had any issues with it and it works fine, also never had any virus or problems for years with running MSE.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 31, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Since you are running Windows 8.1 now, just use Windows Defender, it should be enabled as default if there is no other anti virus software installed.
> I never had any issues with it and it works fine, also never had any virus or problems for years with running MSE.


I disabled Windows Defender and I use Comodo5.12.xxx because I like the firewall and again a little off topic.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> I disabled Windows Defender and I use Comodo5.12.xxx because I like the firewall and again a little off topic.



If you say "because I like the firewall", you could just install the free standalone Comodo firewall and use Windows Defender as AV....


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 31, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> If you say "because I like the firewall", you could just install the free standalone Comodo firewall and use Windows Defender as AV....


I also like to occasionally manually scan files with Comodo and again off topic. I am surprised at this issue I though Windows 8.1 supported Windows 7 software.


----------



## Frick (Jan 31, 2015)

Just shows what hacks AV software writers are. 

You can manually scan with Win Defender.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 31, 2015)

So you turned off both Application Compatibility Engine and Program Compatibility Assistant through the group policy editor and it still won't let you install it?  That is odd because I've used this method on 8.1 to bypass this in the past.

That being said, I know you think it is off topic, but if you are behind a NAT router you don't need a software firewall.  And there are plenty of good free AV's you can use out there that are just as good as Comodo.  Heck, install AVG free.  The latest edition doesn't even enabled scheduled scans by default.  You can turn off real time scanning and just use it to manually scan if you want very easily.


----------



## mroofie (Jan 31, 2015)

hmm op feels like a troll just my opinion


----------



## Frick (Jan 31, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> That being said, I know you think it is off topic, but if you are behind a NAT router you don't need a software firewall.  And there are plenty of good free AV's you can use out there that are just as good as Comodo.  Heck, install AVG free.  The latest edition doesn't even enabled scheduled scans by default.  You can turn off real time scanning and just use it to manually scan if you want very easily.



Doesn't Windows 8 have a built in firewall?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Frick said:


> Doesn't Windows 8 have a built in firewall?


Yep, and you should turn that POS off for private networks.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 31, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> That being said, I know you think it is off topic, but if you are behind a NAT router you don't need a software firewall.


I have a laptop and sometimes I move around and I am connected "directly" to WAN. And what if virus initiates connection from my computer and also those installers which want to send info...


Frick said:


> Doesn't Windows 8 have a built in firewall?


It does but in some cases it will not notify you of connections, Comodo 5.12.xx has simpler interface.


mroofie said:


> hmm op feels like a troll just my opinion







No trolling, I really disabled Application Compatibility Engine and Program Compatibility Assistant. Of course, troll would lie. Hard to prove I am not a troll but I really want this resolved so I can uninstall my current Windows 8.1 Core and install Windows 8.1 Enterprise I have in VM.




> Just a note: This does not work in the Windows 10 Tech Preview, at least as of build 9879. –  Vaindil Nov 24 '14 at 20:01



Maybe this happens because I have latest Windows 8.1 and all updates?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> It does but in some cases it will not notify you of connections, Comodo 5.12.xx has simpler interface.


You can make the Windows firewall do that. Windows 7 works the same way. If there is no rule, it can prompt you for action. I see no reason to not use the Windows firewall.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> You can make the Windows firewall do that. Windows 7 works the same way. If there is no rule, it can prompt you for action. I see no reason to not use the Windows firewall.


Again off topic.
I think everyone knows that Windows Firewall won`t prompt you to allow or disable on connection that is why people use other firewalls, I just made a new VM, deleted all pre existing rules and set it to block all incoming and outgoing connections unless they match a rule. When I restarted it should prompt me for a new connection by a svchost.exe and firefox but it did not. Comodo has an option to ask you for action, block all, allow all. If it asks you for an action you can allow it once, block it once or create a rule.


----------



## Frick (Jan 31, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, and you should turn that POS off for private networks.



Why? Is it worse than the Windows 7 firewall? Be specific in your answer.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> That being said, I know you think it is off topic, but if you are behind a NAT router you don't need a software firewall.  And there are plenty of good free AV's you can use out there that are just as good as Comodo.  Heck, install AVG free.  The latest edition doesn't even enabled scheduled scans by default.  You can turn off real time scanning and just use it to manually scan if you want very easily.



Completely untrue if you have IPv6, which comcast and other ISPs are now pushing to a lot of their customers.



> hmm op feels like a troll just my opinion



That's a pretty trollish accusation to make actually.  Any reason for that comment?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 31, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Completely untrue if you have IPv6, which comcast and other ISPs are now pushing to a lot of their customers.


How does the ISP using IPv6 and assigning you an IPv6 address make any difference?  That only affects the public IP, you're still behind a NAT firewall.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> How does the ISP using IPv6 and assigning you an IPv6 address make any difference?  That only affects the public IP, you're still behind a NAT firewall.



IPv6 does not have any concept of NAT (or at least, not on ISP addresses).  It's all public addressing.  The router will route to you as if it were a public address.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 31, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> IPv6 does not have any concept of NAT (or at least, not on ISP addresses). It's all public addressing. The router will route to you as if all ports were wide open.


Yeah, no.  That isn't how it works, at least it isn't if you keep your LAN running IPv4(which you should).  There really isn't a point in converting LANs to IPv6.  And if you must convert your LAN to IPv6, you should be using ULA.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, no.  That isn't how it works, at least it isn't if you keep your LAN running IPv4(which you should).  There really isn't a point in converting LANs to IPv6.



Any IPv6 router will auto assign your lan computer an address from your /64 IPv6 network assigned by a standard ISP.  In comcasts case, they use DHCPv6, but some ISPs likely broadcast RA's which is even harder to disable.  Believe me, I've looked into it.  And disabling IPv6 on a windows lan is harder than it sounds, especially if you even want to get online to ipv6 websites.

EDIT:  Here's an article.  It may just be related to my shitty router not supporting proper IPv6 filtering, but I'm just showing what I'm saying isn't completely baseless.  NAT doesn't really exist in IPv6, though they do have a rough private address equivalent.  It just isn't widely used.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2007/05/ipv6-firewall-mixed-blessing/


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2015)

Commando is crapola -nuffsaid its 2015 find something else if you really feel the compulsion to install "internet security software"
also windows firewall does indeed prompt you the op is just clueless as evident by his blind attempts to install outdated broken software
windows will not allow you to install software that is known to cause serious problems such as bsod's and boot-hangs or loss of network connectivity  which is exactly what commando 5.12 will do on 8.1.1 yes if you know what you are doing you can bypass it no i am not gonna tell you how


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2015)

> also windows firewall does indeed prompt you the op is just clueless as evident by his blind attempts to install outdated broken software



OneMoar, you could try to be more diplomatic about how you phrase things.  Just sayin'.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Any IPv6 router will auto assign your lan computer an address from your /64 IPv6 network assigned by a standard ISP.  In comcasts case, they use DHCPv6, but some ISPs likely broadcast RA's which is even harder to disable.  Believe me, I've looked into it.  And disabling IPv6 on a windows lan is harder than it sounds, especially if you even want to get online to ipv6 websites.
> 
> EDIT:  Here's an article.  It may just be related to my shitty router not supporting proper IPv6 filtering, but I'm just showing what I'm saying isn't completely baseless.  NAT doesn't really exist in IPv6, though they do have a rough private address equivalent.  It just isn't widely used.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2007/05/ipv6-firewall-mixed-blessing/



Yeah, I understand where you're coming from.  But all the routers I've encountered have an option to not relay IPv6 to the LAN.  On my home router it is called Announce IPv6 to LAN.  When that is unchecked, I get an IPv6 WAN address from Comcast, but my LAN still uses IPv4 addressing.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2015)

if you are using DDWRT OR tomato you can use RADVD for ipv6


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 1, 2015)

mroofie said:


> hmm op feels like a troll just my opinion


I second that, any valid suggestion to help him, he deems "off topic"


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2015)

That may be so.  I just like seeing reasons with troll accusations.  I have a tendency to label accusations without evidence as "troll" in and of themselves.  The one I quoted was kinda a oneliner on it's own.


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> also windows firewall does indeed prompt you


In some cases, when I ran qBittorrent it prompted me for network access but when I copied Firefox Portable and ran it, it did not. I do not know how this works but Comodo has an option for this (prompt for action, allow all, block all).


Caring1 said:


> I second that, any valid suggestion to help him, he deems "off topic"


I deem off topic because the main problem is bypassing this compatibility problem and not discussing AV software, I know few people who have old software which has support only for Windows 7 or XP and want to have a solution for other software beside Comodo Internet Security.

I think I narrowed down why this issue persists, probably because I have latest updates and with all updates my version is probably closer to Windows 10 and this quote is from the site where the method mentioned one the site was supposed to be working:


> Just a note: This does not work in the Windows 10 Tech Preview, at least as of build 9879.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, gpedit will work.  There's usually a reason compatibility is blocked though.  Be aware of that, and that said, I personally wash my hands of anything evil to come of this*.

*Except evil frogs.  Everyone needs more evil frogs.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2015)

////


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2015)

I've had some odd instances when windows firewall did not prompt me.  That said, it's easy enough to add your own rule if you know the port you need.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I've had some odd instances when windows firewall did not prompt me.  That said, it's easy enough to add your own rule if you know the port you need.


windows 8.1 is a very different beast when it comes to MSSE and window firewall
and unless you surf porn sites or shady corners of the internet,or crappy pirate streaming sites you don't need anything else


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2015)

^ Can't disagree with that.


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, gpedit will work. There's usually a reason compatibility is blocked though. Be aware of that, and that said, I personally wash my hands of anything evil to come of this*.


It should but I tried few versions of Windows 8.1 but it doesn`t work probably because that answer on that site is from Nov` 12 and I suspect that if I downloaded windows 8.0 it would work. I am using this version with all updates:
REDACTED
I know it is a torrent but it does not have preactivated indexes or included activators therefore it is legal.



R-T-B said:


> I've had some odd instances when windows firewall did not prompt me. That said, it's easy enough to add your own rule if you know the port you need.


Yes, but if you have a let`s say VMware Workstation which has a lot of executables which connect to Internet it is demanding to find every exe location.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2015)

a typical config of the following will be more then adequate unless the user is a complete idiot
1.chrome/firefox running ADblock+ and possibly ghostery and if you wanna be paranoid noscript
2. a decent router with SPI firewall
3. MSSE/window firewall enabled
thats it you don't need anything else


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> It should but I tried few versions of Windows 8.1 but it doesn`t work probably because that answer on that site is from Nov` 12 and I suspect that if I downloaded windows 8.0 it would work. I am using this version with all updates:
> *redacted*
> I know it is a torrent but it does not have preactivated indexes or included activators therefore it is legal.
> 
> ...


don't link to torrent sites on tpu legal or otherwise its a stupid rule but a rule it is


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> don't link to torrent sites on tpu legal or otherwise its a stupid rule but a rule it is


What about hash, magnet?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2015)

I really would not bother.


----------



## mroofie (Feb 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> That may be so.  I just like seeing reasons with troll accusations.  I have a tendency to label accusations without evidence as "troll" in and of themselves.  The one I quoted was kinda a oneliner on it's own.


will do in the future 
I just thought it was obvious why I said he was trolling my bad :/


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2015)

No hard feelings either way man.  I just call 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, gpedit will work. There's usually a reason compatibility is blocked though. Be aware of that, and that said, I personally wash my hands of anything evil to come of this*.


Here is a video that shows that even when you disable those two options is not working:








I hope this clears me of any trol accusations. I added video playing in right top corner for authenticity.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe i am blind or missing something but this video still shows them settings as enabled when the pc was restarted by the looks of it.

Surely it should look like this?


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 1, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> Maybe i am blind or missing something but this video still shows them settings as enabled when the pc was restarted by the looks of it.


Wait, I think if you set it to enabled it means the "it is turned off" and disabled means "it is turned on". Going to try it out.

Update: It doesn`t work either way and I think I am right, you should set it to enabed to "enable" turn off.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 1, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> Wait, I think if you set it to enabled it means the "it is turned off" and disabled means "it is turned on". Going to try it out.
> 
> Update: It doesn`t work either way and I think I am right, you should set it to enabed to "enable" turn off.



Just tested and not having much luck but then i came across one of the service settings, Now even after disabling them options from GPEDIT and restarting the pc, i noticed that Program Compatibility Assistant Service is still running so i will now try disabling that and see what happens.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2015)

I explained why it wasn't gonna work a few pages back


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I understand where you're coming from.  But all the routers I've encountered have an option to not relay IPv6 to the LAN.  On my home router it is called Announce IPv6 to LAN.  When that is unchecked, I get an IPv6 WAN address from Comcast, but my LAN still uses IPv4 addressing.



im pretty far behind in router tech, still using a 54G Unit from Netgear (WPN-824), I think when it launched its now almost 10 years old


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I explained why it wasn't gonna work a few pages back



Maybe so but it don't hurt to try and i was bored.

At the end of the day its not going to work anyway no matter what gets disabled in windows so all i can say to the OP is move onto a different program or install the newest version of comodo as this old version is a no go.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> Maybe so but it don't hurt to try and i was bored.
> 
> At the end of the day its not going to work anyway no matter what gets disabled in windows so all i can say to the OP is move onto a different program or install the newest version of comodo as this old version is a no go.



Yup listen and install what works in the OS or we dont help anymore


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 1, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup listen and install what works in the OS or we dont help anymore


Funny thing is, 5.12.xxx supports Windows 8.0 if you check the change log:
-http://www.filehorse.com/download-comodo-64/11920/change-log/
-http://filehippo.com/download_comodo/changelog/13662/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> Funny thing is, 5.12.xxx supports Windows 8.0 if you check the change log:
> -http://www.filehorse.com/download-comodo-64/11920/change-log/
> -http://filehippo.com/download_comodo/changelog/13662/



Windows 8 is not 8.1


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> Funny thing is, 5.12.xxx supports Windows 8.0 if you check the change log:
> -http://www.filehorse.com/download-comodo-64/11920/change-log/
> -http://filehippo.com/download_comodo/changelog/13662/



8.0 and 8.1 are different animals


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 1, 2015)

Then it is settled, If software supports Windows 7, Windows 8 it doesn`t mean it will support Windows 8.1 especially if the software is for security, bandwidth management...

Gpedit option (http://superuser.com/questions/499609/how-to-bypass-program-compatibility-assistant-in-windows-8) does not seem to be working on Windows 8.1 with latest updates installed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

security software that is meant for a specific os means its for a specific os


----------

